# cheapest sub 1 kg frame?



## Fixed

Looking for a frame under 1000 g, size 55-56; what's the cheapest you all have seen? This would be a special purpose climbing bike. Materials, brand, ride quality, all irrelevant. Just need to throw on some light parts and use it for the climbing portions of an ultra event. Thanks.


----------



## jasonwells4

http://pedalforce.com/online/produc...13613&osCsid=172a39981a2ccddcd533f641e853aa7c

Pedalforce CG1 .93 kg for 56cm frame, but you may only need a 53cm @ .90 kg. $890.

Money may be better spent on lighter wheels if you have a budget though.


----------



## Mdeth1313

You might want to check with others who have the frame- not sure how accurate their claimed weights are. I know when I looked at that frame I found the people who had them found the weights to be over their claimed weight and in your size I don't think I saw any that were truly sub 1000.

The other thing to remember is what a claimed weight is. Many times frames are weighed without things like: paint, derailleur hanger AND it's usually for the smallest size they offer (not the case with pedal force).

You might find some real listings here: http://fairwheelbikes.com/forum/viewtopic.php?f=3&t=7067

but many of them are old.

good luck with it!


----------



## jasonwells4

This guy had the 59cm CG1 with what looks like an uncut integrated seatpost and it came in at 1.062 kg. The 59cm frame is rated 1.04 kg for ISP version and .99 for non-ISP.

http://weightweenies.starbike.com/forum/viewtopic.php?f=3&t=59575


----------



## CdaleNut

i looked at the pic of the said bike.........i personally dont like it, idk if its the angle of the pics of what but the seams of the bike look very rough


----------



## parity

Element Six at 860 grams claimed for a 56. For a frame, fork, and FSA headset is $749 + shipping (and sales tax if in CA).

http://www.element6bikes.com/road.html

Don't know anything about them or what the ride quality is, or if the claimed weight is accurate. Been considering buying one for a budget race bike.


----------



## esenkay

Planet X Nanolight, $899 includes frame, fork, headset and compression nut...claimed weight looks like 920grams.

http://www.planet-x-usa.com/pNANOLIGHT/Nanolight-Road-Frameset.aspx


----------



## thumper8888

Fixed said:


> Looking for a frame under 1000 g, size 55-56; what's the cheapest you all have seen? This would be a special purpose climbing bike. Materials, brand, ride quality, all irrelevant. Just need to throw on some light parts and use it for the climbing portions of an ultra event. Thanks.



The 2008-2009 Raleigh Team Carbon frame, apparently around 960 grams to 980 grams range, and comes with Easton EA90 fork which also is very very light. This builds up with standard SRAM Red and carbon tubies pretty easily to just over 13 lbs, according to the stuff on Raleigh's web site (http://www.raleighusa.com/bikes/road/2009-road/team-frame/)
Most have been trading hands new on the Internet for the $600-$665 range new.
I've got a new 2009 leftover in 53cm that was issued to a race team and built up but that I'll let go for $500 plus shipping, same yellow and black as on the Raleigh web site.
Has the easton fork and an Easton EA90 seatpost, also very light.
phone is nineonenine 812 eight 551.


----------



## Bridgey

I bought the Pedal Force CG1 56cm. The weight is accurate. Also don't be fooled by the photos, it is a very nice finish and look. I always get positive comments on it . The ride quality is even better. The only issue I find is the zero stack headset means that I have a few spacers as I'm not too supple. Would buy again in a heart beat. seen the same frame sold for 1700 - 2500 US with rebadging and a paint job


----------



## farva

if you'll consider used there are plenty of giant tcr composite frames on ebay for $400-$600 ish. Most come with forks. The one I had weighed just under 1kg


----------



## ETWN Stu

Felt F5 - 907gr at mid 2gs complete.


----------



## Hand/of/Midas

FREE

998g 56c, made in the Factory that makes Masi & Colnago i hear.

Interbike Frameset Raffle Winner. Whole bike is a few grams over 6.8 Kilo.

_ _ _ _ _ _ _ _ _ _ _ _ _ _ _ _ _ _ _ _ _ _ _ _ _ _ _ _ _ _ _ _ _ _ _ _ _ _ _ _ _

Other then winning a raffle, i'd say Buy some nice 1300-1500g wheels, a good smooth shifting Groupo, and don't worry about the frame weight as long as it rides smooth.


----------



## nealric

I believe several of the unbranded Chinese carbon frames are that light. $500 or so for frame & fork.


----------



## jasonwells4

Hey Fixed, 

Did you end up buying anything? I'm just wondering if you have any experiences to add.

I'm still thinking of getting the CG1. It seems like none of the new Pedalforce frames are as light as the CG1. Just wish they would have some kind of promotion like they do with the new models...


----------

